# Eheim Professional 3 2075 Canister Filter



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a Eheim Professional 3 2075 Canister Filter. I've got two questions.

1) Is there anyting about it that isn't good?

2) Can I run it on a 50 gallon tank, or is it possible to over do a good thing?  It says it's for up to 150 gallons I think it was. I will be setting up a larger tank in a year or so so thought it would be better to get a bigger filter now so that I can just transfer.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

you can never have too much filtration when it comes to a compact living environment.

I cant say much on the 2075 but I do have the 2080 pro 3 and I highly doubt ill use anything but an eheim in the canister department again.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

That's what I thought, I just wasn't sure about too much water flow. 

I've read that the 2075 makes some noise unlike other eheims but I like the look of how easy it is to use and I can get a good deal on sale.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine is quiet, my mag drives make more noise then the eheim does, but everything is set in place correctly. I know my magnums make noise when things are working right together.


----------

